# Any ides what this one is??



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks motley or "cube" striped to me. What colour is its belly, and what were its parents?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah agreed, i always use the cubed motley(or motley cubed) term:no1:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well apparently its a hypo motley, but according to the seller the parents were anery motley and amel, which would make it a normal het snow motley bar any hidden hets the parents had right?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Beautiful, I would have said normal cubed also 

Unless the amel parent was het hypo then it couldn't be hypo.. perhaps they just labelled it like that because it lacks black, but all motleys lack some of the black and look a lot brighter than their counterparts (hence most normal motleys being labelled hypo motley, amel motleys labelled sunglow, etc)


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

That is stunning!! :mf_dribble: Never been the biggest fan of corns but they do produce the most impressive morphs!! :no1: Congrats on that one!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Well apparently its a hypo motley, but according to the seller the parents were anery motley and amel, which would make it a normal het snow motley bar any hidden hets the parents had right?


Mum is definitely het motley, because that's undoubtedly a motley belly.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

It looks like a cubed, which i'm told is a variant of stripe, not motley


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Mum is definitely het motley, because that's undoubtedly a motley belly.


Lol, yeah i`d come to that conclusion. :lol2: I think the proposed parentage of this girl is a bit iffy to say the least!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> It looks like a cubed, which i'm told is a variant of stripe, not motley


 
ah ok,i thought it was a variant of motley:lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

eeji said:


> It looks like a cubed, which i'm told is a variant of stripe, not motley


 
id go along with that ...looks like a nice cubed to me : victory: heres my 2 amels for comparison


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks! Is cubed a form of stripe then? Or motley? I`m confused now lol. Not too bad for £30 tho i don`t think:no1:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Thanks! Is cubed a form of stripe then? Or motley? I`m confused now lol. Not too bad for £30 tho i don`t think:no1:


£30 bargain ...id be interested in hearing the answers to that one :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

twodogs said:


> £30 bargain ...id be interested in hearing the answers to that one :lol2:


 
me too:lol2:, i thought i knew but i think i got it wrong:lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> me too:lol2:, i thought i knew but i think i got it wrong:lol2:


 
:lol2: same here mate ...seems to be a bit of an issue about this one ...so ill wait for the "experts" :lol2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well some sites say its a form of motley, some say stripe, some say its from the "miami" phase, some say an extension of the "hurricane" pattern and some say a combo of motley and stripe! No wonder i haven`t got a clue what i`ve just bought! :lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

hmmm personally id say its a beutiful snake what evr morph it is :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Well some sites say its a form of motley, some say stripe, some say its from the "miami" phase, some say an extension of the "hurricane" pattern and some say a combo of motley and stripe! No wonder i haven`t got a clue what i`ve just bought! :lol2:


cube = stripe
hurricane = motley
motley and stripe = motley



edit: £30???!!!!!!!! lucky sod!!!!


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Well some sites say its a form of motley, some say stripe, some say its from the "miami" phase, some say an extension of the "hurricane" pattern and some say a combo of motley and stripe! No wonder i haven`t got a clue what i`ve just bought! :lol2:


 
i did have a sneaky suspision theres stripe in there somewhere :lol2: just have to wait and see .....what happens : victory:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

eeji said:


> edit: £30???!!!!!!!! lucky sod!!!!


Really? Cool!:no1:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Really? Cool!:no1:


 

bargain of the year :no1:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::cheers:

I just bought her coz she was pretty!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

he or she is stunning whatever it is


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::cheers:
> 
> I just bought her coz she was pretty!


:thumb: why does that never happen to me!


----------

